# The BMW M535i: The Birth of the First M Sedan



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

In 1980 BMW presented the BMW M535i, a family sedan combined with a sports car. It became a success. The 3.5 litre 6 cylinder engine produced 218 HP. Five years later the BMW M5 was developed on the base of this car.

http://youtu.be/4EiX52RcKeQ


----------



## zeebmw (May 14, 2010)




----------

